# What Size Sheets?



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

We will be picking up our 26RLS on Wednesday.







Can anyone tell me What size sheets will fit the dinette when made into a bed? I'm already planning on 3" memory foam for the bed and the dinette!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I believe a Full set should be just fine...you might have to tuck in the fitted sheet a bit


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## monteolsen1 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think the newer 2007 RLS's have the large dinette that is also in the RKS. That's why we went with the 2007 RLS (late model). That appears to be at least a queen-sized bed because it also has the cushions on the wall side as well as at both ends.

Hope this helps.



dazee said:


> We will be picking up our 26RLS on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

monteolsen1 said:


> I think the newer 2007 RLS's have the large dinette that is also in the RKS. That's why we went with the 2007 RLS (late model). That appears to be at least a queen-sized bed because it also has the cushions on the wall side as well as at both ends.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Good point monteolsen1








Sorry, I forgot that we have the ancient 2006 version of the dinette


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

FYI with the thick foam cushions already on the dinette it is VERY comfortable to sleep on without doing anything to it. I'm 6' - 220# and was very pleased. Ya really don't need the foam there, and you will only have to store it somewhere too.

My .02 and worth that


----------



## monteolsen1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hopefully, we ARE gettin' the bigger dinette. That's why we decided to go with this version. Our son is growing fast, and the other one was about one-inch longer than he is right now. We were thinking he might top it out in a few months, heh, heh, heh.



skippershe said:


> I think the newer 2007 RLS's have the large dinette that is also in the RKS. That's why we went with the 2007 RLS (late model). That appears to be at least a queen-sized bed because it also has the cushions on the wall side as well as at both ends.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Good point monteolsen1








Sorry, I forgot that we have the ancient 2006 version of the dinette








[/quote]


----------

